

First look at Garmin’s new FR620 & FR220 GPS running watches - afx2in
http://www.dcrainmaker.com/2013/09/garmins-running-watches.html

======
afx2in
Definitely liking the direction that Garmin is going with their devices. After
initially sticking solely with ANT+, they are starting to incorporate
Bluetooth Smart and wifi

